# THE BIGGER THE BETTER!



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey guys!

As some of you might know i have certain goals im trying to achieve:

1. Get stronger, meaning working out alot. (this is the fun part)
2. Gaining mass, meaning eating alot. (this is the hard part)

I have no specific strength goals, but i push myself everytime im at the gym.
My current weight goal is to reach *100* K/ *220* pounds within the next few moths.

I have also for the fist time taken meashures of my legs, arms, chest back and neck. I will take another set of meashurements in 1 month to show my progression.

The Point of this, is basically keep me motivated to eat alot. Ive done this before on another forum (dedicated to fitness), but im here 70% of the day so i decided to make it here.

In more detail:

I work out 5 times a week. Almost purely deticated to strenght and mass gain.
I do 3 sets on each exercise and nome more than 8 reps each set.

My current workout schedular is:

Mondays: Shoulders (morning)
Tirsdays: Back (afternoon)
Wednesdays: Chest (afternoon)
Thursdays: Legs (morning)
Fridays: Arms (afternoon)

My diet is farely easy. Eat anything that crosses my path.
I stick mostly to high protein or carb foods, such as:

Chicken,Fish(tuna),Eggs,Meat,Babanas,Oatmeal. These are the staple food items.
Supllements: Protein powder, Gainer powder, Creatine and something called eester stack. I also take cod liver supplements.

What i dont eat: Nothing. but i try to eat as little sugar as possible.
What i dont drink : Everything. Exept H2o, milk, coffee (1 cup a week aprox) i also drink alcohol perhaps avery 3 weeks.

Every morning i drink a shake compiled of about 100g of oatmeal, 1 banana, two spoons of gainer powder, half a spoon of protein powder and a doze of creatine. I will later refer to this as a :*BrianShake*.

Then the rest of the day i try to eat every 3 hours. A meal "must" consist of 30g of proteins.
Right after a workout i drink a gainer shake spiked with some protein powder. 
Before workout i take creatine and eester stack.

I hope this thread will help me be more strict in my dieting. I *encourage* comments, advice or pointers, be they critical or of the encouraging sort.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Good for you dude







I need to get my ass to the gym and eating right. Tell me how you make that shake.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Monday 20.02.07









-06.00 Brianshake

-09.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-09.30 1 banana

-12.00 Salmon pasta

-15.00 Can of tuna

-16.00 Ester stack and cratine

16.30-17.30 Workout (back)

-17.30 Gainer,protein and Creatine shake

-19.30 chicken pasta

-20.00 cheeseburger

-24.00 two eggrolls

Today i weighed in at just under *214* pounds (just over *97* kilos)
Very pleased with that, means ill prob reach my goal sooner than i intitially thought.
But i need to weigh myself in the morning to get a more acurate number.

Had a good session. worked out with a friend wich helps alot. incorporated some newexercises too.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

and you dont drink water? or am I reading that wrong


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Timbz i buy easy cooked oat meal, i place it in my blender with all the other ingrediences and just mix it. Im in no whay able to eat anything at 6 am.

yeah lol i thought that might be confusing. i almost dont drink anything exept water.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no cause its too cold to just wear T-shirts. as soon as im letting direct sunlight to it i have to cover it up again.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cant right now, photobucket is blocked by work comp.
ill take some new pics soon. and post them up for comparison later.

found one


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool program there C0Rey. I've cut out everything but water and milk for myself, and that alone is helping me keep fat off of myself. (/kicks cola in tha nuts)

I can only get 2 or 3 days a week in, props to you making it for 5!!! I guess you're low on the cardio stuff because you want to gain mass?

also, are you doing the same kind of exercises every week? When I worked out that much I noticed that my muscles got used to certain exercises and I had to challenge them with new exercises.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thnx ace! dont sweat it 3 times can be more than enough if youre just looking to shape up and keep the ticker healthy.
and you are correct i never do cardio. maybe ill do some come summer,but for now its all about weight gain.
i do have some exercises that i do everytime, but i try to vary some of them. i have not been good enough at this earlier but im working on it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Wednesday 21.02.07









-06.00 Brianshake









-09.00 Can of tuna

-12.00 Rice with Chicken and Shrimp ( + some tuna salad)

-14.00 Two slices of dark bread with 100G of chicken pate

-16.10 Ester stack and creatine

-16.50 Workout (chest)

-18.00 Gainer, banana, protein, creatine shake

Good workout today. Got some new exercises in. Had to go over to benchpress with rod today. sux but its the only whay...

-20.00 Had some sushi

-21.00 had some sushi

-total 15 pieces


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

do you eat alot before bed? I saw cheeseburger, egg rolls etc. up there :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well the cheeseburger was just random, a friend of mine stopped by mc donalds and gave me one. so not really planend, i ate the eggrols so that i wouldnt have to drink anything(p shake) right before i when to sleep. hate having to pee pee at 2 am.

now LetGoMyEggroll!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I hate it when normal life hurts and you have to work out the next day.

Tweaked back moving x-tra large firewood logs for Mardi Gras bonfire. Still gonna try and work out today


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

if your back is bothering you, try to do some isolated exercises, meaning some were you dont put any strain on the back at all.

better to rest and let it settle than rush into something and prolong it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I will. It just sucks that I already had to miss a day because of Mardi Gras.









/runs out of Dr. C0Rey's office without paying


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

22.02.07









-08.30 Ester stack and Creatine

-09.00 workout (legs)

-10.00 Brian shake









-12.00 Can of tuna

-14.00 Lasagna and salad with bread

-16.00 Can uf tuna

-18.30 Gainershake

-21.00 lamb curry with rice
Good session. today i weighed in at 95.5K 210 lb. this means ive gained ca 3.5 k 7.7lb since newyears.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You're actually close to your goal, very cool!

Back feels better, glad I waited... off I go...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Good luck sir!

remember fast carbs after workouts followed by atleast 30 G of proteins.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

define fast carbs?

I'm a protein freak, I just like milk, eggs, ham, etc...

fast carbs dont include cola, do they?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

10:09am - Bowl of Oatmeal w/ Bananas & Chris Shake



acestro said:


> define fast carbs?
> 
> I'm a protein freak, I just like milk, eggs, ham, etc...
> 
> fast carbs dont include cola, do they?


be careful with that milk and remove them yolks and watch that ham

are you watching


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That looks awesome!

I like the yolks 









but skim milk is da bomb

fitness ToPs?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dont remove the yolks from eggs, unless you know you have high colesterole.
the yolks contain lots of healthy fats and minerals. all good stuff.

by fast carbs i mean bananas etc. sugar would be a fast carb but it sux. as u know. the clue is to regenerate the body after a workout so its able to build up muscles.

and timbz wtf is a Chris Shake?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

was going hard core on cross training program, burned up nearly 300 calories. Heartrate went over 160, kinda overdid it.









Tried bananas, awesome call on that, I still have energy.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

as they say, no pain no gain.. in this case that really si true. if you exercise regularly and keep a high pulse for over 20 min. youre actually druging yourself on endorphins. same with fitness workouts. i can be sky high after a session.

today im going so sweden to buy diet supplements, yes i know its sweden, but its soo much cheaper.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweden









what are you picking up?:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im thinking of getting some more gainer, one for home and one for work. some proteins and maybe a new ester stack. then som chicken and beef..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

How come you cant get it by you? and how far are you from Sweden?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

its all available here, just that in swedeits about 30-50 % cheaper.

sweden is about a 2 hour drive. they have tons of stores at the border cause norwegian people drops off a couple of billions there each year... lol well almost..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

so what your saying is....... Sweden>Norway


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

they are cheaper, as i would suspect stuff is cheaper on the other side of the border for you too?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NYC is the most expensive place to live but I figure out ways to get things









how much sodium should you be having a day? ive been eating some canned soup and its loaded with sodium


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Friday 21.02.07









-10.30 Ester stack and creatine

-11.00 Workout (arms)

-12.00 Brianshake









-14.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-17.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-19.00 Sushi

-24.00 hotdog









C0Rey > Coke

http://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v713/pro_noob/Bilde-1.flv


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

corey>cola


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Friday 21.02.07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my belly literally hurts from the laughter









I've needed to get away from this forum to get work done but the last two days are so friggin awesome









serious guns dude







the scar is looking wicked cool.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

cola =


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Friday 21.02.07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

-09.15 Brianshake









-12.00 Nutmix

-14.00 omelett with bacon

-17.00 Double wopper cheese

-19.30 can of tuna

-20.00 multipower shake (jumm love these)

-23.00 multipower shake

-01.00 swedisg chicken meat balls with bread

No workout today s planned, but did go to sweden and scored some more gainer protein supplement, also picked up an amino acid bottle.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

-13.00 Brianshake







with liquid amino

-15.00 can of tuna

-18.30 two filets of chicken with pasta

-22.00 two cans of tuna pate on bread

24.00 multipowershake ( these consist of about 50 G of protein, they are sic)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Heres the new and improved brianshake









firts two layers are creatine and aminoacid.

the next is oatmeal. full of carbs and fiber.

then theres the banan

the next layer is gainerpowder. carbs and proteins.

last layer is proteinpowder.

finishes off with milk and a stur.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Monday 26.02.07

-08.30 Ester Stack, creatine and amino acids

-09.00 - 10.00 workout (shoulders)

-10.00 Brianshake









-12.30 3 hardboiled eggs

-14.30 1 chicken filet with bread

-15.30 Can of tuna

-18.00 Gainershake

-19.30 3 hard boiled eggs

-21.15 creatine and aminoacids + can of tuna

Todays workout was great, im really getting alot stronger, and its going quite fast. Knows that by geting stronger im also getting bigger.

todays weight was a pretty good *96.7 K 213 lb*. very pleased with that also.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is it wrong to like room temperature water over cold water


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

its weird but it works the same whay.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I also get a little heartburn from the city tap water but bottled water is fine







must be the minerals and chemicals.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tap water here is ok, not what it used to be but alot better then other places ive been. i dont know how it is in NY but i would think its kinda gross. prob alot of clorine in it.

also if you have hart burns, dont drink water, eat potatoes or rice, try not do drink, it only makes it worse..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NYC has the best water for all the big cities in the US


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ahhh cool! not expected but cool...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Chlorine is likely what keeps NYC water clean and also what gives you heartburn :laugh:

Heartburn FTL


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

heartburns suck ass, i only get them if i eat like a 3 course meal right before bed. then again i dont drink carbonated drinks either, (looks at Tom with a smart ass glare) (nods, then jumps on a camel and rides off)

(into some random sunset)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

a pic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

that pic looks kinda warped







unless you have 30" arms and a 20" waist


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nice photoshop


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well im holding the cell on front of me so that helps. my arms are about 17 incs (COLD).

today will be a challenge seing i will be in a studio recording a gameshow.

Tuesday 27.02.07









-08.00 Brianshake (light) no creatine, amino.









-09.45 Ester stack, creatine and aminoacids

-10.00 workout chest /back

-11.00 gainershake with banana

-rest of day 2 multipowershakes a banana andsome beef st(f)u.

milestone! moring weight was* 97.1 K / thats 214.1 lb*!!

220 here i come!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I calculated im eating about 1,200-1,300 calories a day.

For breakfast I eat 1/2 breast of grilled chicken over a shitload of lettuce with some fat free italian dressing. During work I eat 2 tuna on toasted whole wheat and a couple of pieces of fruit and its spread out over 8 hours. When I get home for dinner I eat 1 cup of oatmeal with about 5 egg whites and 1 yolk. Throughout the day im drinking about 2 gallons of water.

Remember my day starts at night thats why im eating dinner type food for breakfast. Maybe I should change that up.

Im thinking I should bring it up to about 1,800 maybe even 2,000 since im a large guy. Since I started eating like this I have dropped about 5 pounds in 5 days which is pretty crazy. I want to keep healthy and not deprive my body of what it needs but also lose weight.

Instead of eating like I was at 4000 sometimes 5000 calories a day within 2 meals(junk food) im eating like 1,200 spread out into 5 meals(healthy food).


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

exelent. what type of meal u eat at different times of the day doesnt really matter. but breakfats is a time for carbs (slow good carbs) and the last meal of the day should be high protein low fat/carbs.

i would think 1200 would mean you are loosing weight, i would maybe eat more and add some cardio. do you workout? sory i forgot if you do...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I think im going to switch up the breakfast and dinner since the oatmeal has a good amount of carbs and the grilled chicken salad has the good protein. I havent been around to the gym yet but plan to when I get my money together. The monster rhom, new computer rig and car repair has burned a hole in my wallet.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thas cool, it will be great seing how you will transform now that youre eating right and then start working out. i think you have potential to be quite huge. huge in a good whay..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i fcukd up today thinking it was chest day, so i did incine dumbell press 3 sets before i remembered.









then jumped over to the back! that aside, a great session!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Gimme a rundown on what bodyparts you do each day.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Mondays: Shoulders (morning) 09-10
Tirsdays: Back (afternoon) 16-17
Wednesdays: Chest (afternoon)
Thursdays: Legs (morning)
Fridays: Arms (afternoon)

the reason i work out at different time is because i work at different times.

i prefer working out early,but when i do it in the afternoon i have my buddy with me and that helps alot so its all good.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Wed 28.02.07









-06.00 Brianshake









-09.00 Can of tuna

-12.00 chiken meat balls with bread

-13.00 Berry smoothie, called detox, all good stuff.

-15.30 Gainershake

-16.45 Ester stack, creatine amino acid

-17.30-18.30 workout chest

-18.30 gainershake with creatine banana and amino acids.

-19.45 3 hard boiled eggs

-22.00 Multipower shake


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

todays workout was GREAT! im feeling stronger everytime i gto the gym, my new diet is really paying off.

im not even close to tired at the end.. just al round sweetnesS!!

/is high on endorphins...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

awesome. Hey, let me know if you want me to clean this thread up...

/is psyched about ze gym for self tomorrow...

/knows shyte is working when self is looking forward to ze gym


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice. getting psyked is helpful!

ive got legs in the morning, cant whait!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Thursday 01.03.07









-08.30 Ester stack, creatine and amino acid !!ZINGH!!!

-10.00 Branshake w/amino









-10.45 3 hard boiled eggs

-14.00 8 fish cakes

-16.00 chicken pasta salad

-19.00 4 hard boiled eggs

-22.00 chicken tikka with rice

i weighed in at 96 ks today.. kinda weird but cool...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

keep up the good work man


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Friday 02.03.07









-08.30 Ester stack, creatine, amino

-10.00 Brianshake









-11.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-13.00 Can of tuna

-14.00 pasta with chicken

-17.00 gainershake

-18.15 3 hard boiled eggs

-21.00 creatine and amino

-21.00 Sushi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

and those scars


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

those scars kicks ass


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol thnx guys!

or stretch marks as puff would say..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

03.03.07









-06.30 brianshake









-09.00 can of tuna

-12.00 Gainershake

-13.00 2 big mc's









-17.00 protein shake

-19.00 2 chicken burgers

-21.00 pizza


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:laugh:

I still eat Wendy's (no soda of course). It doesn't seem as unhealthy to eat those burgers.

Frosties FTW!

/did extra sets yesterday

/is already paying today

/hopes to be able to write on the chalk board for teaching!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

haha i can imagine the shoulders paying when youre writing like that. i know i would suffer.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Actually made them do their own written exercise today, partly because I didn't want to write a lot!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHA! thats awesome. gullable seep! SRODS!! FTW!

Sunday 04.03.07









-12.00 Brianshake









-15.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-16.30 protein shake with banana

-18.00 can of tuna

-20.00 bread and a multipower shake

-22.00 some munchies


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> HAHA! thats awesome. gullable seep! SRODS!! FTW!
> 
> Sunday 04.03.07
> 
> ...


thats it?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Monday 05.03.07









-08.00 protein shake

-08.30 ester stack, creatineand amino

-09.00-10.00 workout shoulders

-10.00 Brianshake









-10.45 chicken filet with dark bread

-14.00 chicken filet with dark bread

-17.00 4 hard boiled eggs

-21.00 chicken with rice

-22.00 protein shake

-22.01 twix









also ate two oranges
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Todays morning weights was at *98.1K or 216.2lbp*.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

-06.00 Brianshake









-09.00 Can of tuna

-12.00 chicken stew with rice and some prawn salad

-15.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-18.00 ester stack creatine and amino

-18.30 to 19.30

-19.45 gainershake with banana and aminos

-21.00 meat and stuff stew gf made (only managed a little)

-22.00 protein shake


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

im losing weight like a crackhead.. need to up the calories to 2000 from 1300-1400


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah that would be a good idea. i mean at my size 1200 ckal is what i need just to maintain bodily function.

so basically every little motion you have been doing for the last couple of weeks have been fueled by fat reserves only.

now next step is to increase ckal intake but also most importantly, start lifting.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

today I ate this meatball my mom makes with mozzarella cheese in the middle.







I only have meatball every few days as a snack.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sounds delish.

meat isnt really an issue, its the extra crap that tends to follow it, like cheese, fries, and ofc the ol mighty soda.

so eat meat, just dont spinn it...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

meatballs are awesome if made right.. the sauce might be bad and the cheese I know is bad.. I try to cut out all the dairy that I can if its white its evil


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man now i want a subway meatball sandwich..

will eat eggs instead...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I missed a few meals this weekend







I go from eating so much to missing meals


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

haha! well i like worrying about not eating enough rather than feeling guilty for eating too much..

u know..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I dont want my body to go into shock and start storing fat since im not eating enough. Being a large guy I need more than the average person anyway but im doing the minimum for an average person to survive.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My dilemma... now organized sports begins. With softball and volleyball my right shoulder tires out, not sure how to do workouts around these activities.







Usually I just workout once or twice a week...


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

sounds good, good luck


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> My dilemma... now organized sports begins. With softball and volleyball my right shoulder tires out, not sure how to do workouts around these activities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well ace it seems to me like your goal is to shape up, loose extra weight and just generally get in better shape.
organized sports are great for doing this so just go with that. 
but i would try not cutting out all your lifting. maybe set of 2 x 45 min a week. i know youre busy, but this will help you a great deal.
i would focus on legs and back for the most part, maybe do a split were you do one body half each time.

it basically just boiles down to how much time you can spare, and IMO everyone can set of a quick 45 min just to popp off and lift a little.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I ate about 2-3 chicken breast today for dinner







a little too much. I sauteed it in a pan with onions and peppers and had it over a pile of green leaf lettuce.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey thats just what i want you to eat. no worries dude. but in the future, lets say dinnertime is 5 pm, eat one breast (







) at 5 and the other around 7-8. this way you get more smaller meals.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I prefer two breasts at a time.









I know that athletics works for fitness too, and the good thing is that I'll cut out the usual drinking associated with these activities.

I agree that I can still sneak in some stuff, but I hate leg exercises.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Wednesday 07.03.07









yesterday my mid day weight was at 98 K aprox 216lbs.

meaning im slowly but steadely increasing and coming nearer my goals.
though as soon as i hit 220 ill prob set the bar at 230 u know, no winning in this game.

i must say the last couple of months with good workouts and a good diet is making me feel really good. 
its like i found the old me that i left a couple of years back. so as long as my rutine doesnt get fucked up, happened two years ago with a new job, and i dont get injured, happened a year back with a window, ill go on non stop for a long time hopefully.

-06.00 Brianshake









-09.00 can-o-tuna









-12.00 small pie thing, with a salad on the site loaded with tuna eggs etc.. (now i feel sic)

-14.30 gainershake

-16.00 ester stack amino and creatine

-16.30-17.30 workout chest (freakin sweet)

-17.30 gainershake

-19.00 pasta bolognese

-22.00 proteinshake

Todays weight a17.30 was *99.1 K / 218.5 lb*

this is ofc a mid day weight but its none the less a milestone.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

can-o-tuna









I keep missing meals like when I wake up etc. I need to keep on keepin on.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pushups and situps yesterday.

waaaaaay better than nothing.

Volleyball tomorrow FTW!

/isn't sure if these are hardcore volleyball folks or not

if not, I probably wont have to change my workout at all


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Thursday 08.03.07









good luck with the volleyball dude, hopefully thay are hardcore so that you must struggle to keep up. good workouts are born that that whay.
i have the day off, moved arms and legs one day forward, enabeling me to work out together with my buddy.

-09.30 Brianshake









-12.30 4 hard boiled eggs

-15.00 can o tuna

16.30 chickenburger

-18.00 4 eggs sunny side up!

-21.30 multipowershake

-00.00 chicken kebab


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Friday 09.03.07









-09.30 Brianshake









-12.30 chicken with rice

-15.00 ester stack creatine and aminos

-15.30 - 15.30 workout leggs

15.30 gainershake with banana, creatine and proteins

-18.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-20.00 chicken tikka

-22.00 3 eggs with bacon

weighed in at *98.7 k / 217.6 lb* wich im very pleased with, i was afraid it would be under 98 but clearly not.
this is some hardcore weight gain im going through, and i cant say i feel im adding to much fat either.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Saturday 10.03.07









-08.00 proteinshake

-09.30 ester stack, creatineand amino

-10.00-11.00 workout arms

-11.15 Brianshake









-12.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-15.00 chicken stew with rice

-18.00 chicken stew with rice

-21.00 protein shake with aminos, banana and creatine

weight was at* 98.6 / 217.4 lb *wich is supricingly high for a morning weigh in !


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They sucked at v-ball. My hardcore v-ball players will amp things up on Sundays, maybe even this Sunday. But Thursdays... if anyone understands volleyball I'll explain it this way; they tried to hit it over every chance they got (no 'sets', completely random).

I smashed one good spike which is good, considering no one ever set the ball. At the end I jumped up and grabbed rim on a basketball hoop, I haven't been able to do that in a few years. See what happens when you say goodbye to cola!!









You seem downright dedicated C0Rey, keep it up! I plan to return to ze gym Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Im going to be cheating this weekend. My boy just got back from korea(army) for a couple of weeks until hes shipped back for another year and im going to get drunk with him tonight. Be back to the normal and healthy diet on sunday/monday.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ace, nice! ive had one of those "meating alot of people you rarely see" days. alot of comments that favor my technique.

rockin, no sweat dude, have fun, its not nazi boot camp bro! (though geis would love that) /plants tuna bomb....

im just gonna chill tonight..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Sunday 11.03.07









No working out today, but still need to keep the food coming.

-10.30 Brianshake









-15.30 3 eggs n bacon

-18.00 1 egg w bacon

-20.00 taco

not happy with my own efforts to eat today, but in my defence, i slept most of the time.. laaaazy sunday...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bad side of hard-core volleyball; injury. Nothing too serious but I definitely cant go into ze gym tomorrow.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Monday 12.03.07









My arms are so sore from saturdays kick ass arm workout, that im not shure how well i will perform on some of todays shoulder exercises.

my triceps are esp fcuked.. gotsta love it!

-08.30 ester stack creatine and aminos!

-09.00-10.00 workout shoulders

-10.00 Brianshake









-10.30 3 hard boiled eggs

-13.30 2 catfish cakes..

-15.00 Gainershake

-16.00 small can-o-tuna with bread

-18.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-20.00 1 fishcake

-21.00 2 burgers

-22.30 protein shake
workout whent great, had all the strength i needed. weighed in at *99.4 k /219.1* very, very pleased with that. this i morning weigh in.

*DWW = 0 *


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nevermind..!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dont poop, I think that'll put you over 100 Kilos.









I'm so immature.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Tuesday 13.03.07









-06.00 Brianshake









-08.30 can-o-tuna

-10.15 Gainershake

-12.30 big meal (sausage, paotatoes, chiken salad etc)

-16.30 ester stack creatine and aminos

-17-18.00 workout back

-18.00 Gainer/proteinshake

-19.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-22.00 chicken meat balls
todays weight, *99.6 K / 219.6 lb*... pleased as fcuk!

*DWW = 1*


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

didnt drink this weekend so that was good instead i ate like 4 slices of pizza at my brothers house


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

so with all that cash youre saving from not drinking, how about spending them on a gym membership...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

word... still hurting from the $800 rhom and $2500 gaming rig


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

haha yeah i can see that!

btw pushups, situps etc are free ---


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Wednesday 14.03.07









-06.00 Brianshake









-09.30 3 hard boiled eggs

-12.00 cisken balls with pasta

-16.30 ester stck creatine and aminos

-17-18.00 workout legs

-18.00 gainershake

-19.30 pasta carbonara

-21.30 protein shake

todays weigh was *99.4 K 219.*1 lbp

atleast i havnt fropped under 99, 100 is just around the corner

*DWW = 2*


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

100 kilos?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Thursday 15.03.03









-08.30 Ester stack creatine and aminos!

-09-10.00 workout chest

-10.15 Brianshake

-12.30 3 hard boiled eggs

-14.30 can-o-tuna with some makrell n tomato

-16.00 gainershake

-18.00 fishcake and 3 hard boiled eggs

-21.00 taco

Today i weighed in at 97.6 K / 215.2 lbp.. WOOT









but got on again and got another result

/thiks weight at gym is fcuked up...

/will get own weight

/isnt worried about going down, was whaiting 4 it.. but under 98 was a suprice..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Do you eat your eggs plain, or with ketchup............or salt?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

retard volleyball again tonight.









maybe I can train them like the bad news bears?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

kick their asses...

jim sometimes i put some kaviar on them..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Friday 16.03.07









-07.00 Proteinshake

-08.00 ester stack creatine aminos

-08-09.00 workout arms

-09.05 gainershake with proteins n cr n am

-10.00 3 hard boiled eggs

-13.00 pasta with meat sauce and salad

-15.00 buritio with chicken

-17.00 3 hb eggs

-18.00 hotdog ( with sugar free ketchup







)

-20.00 some stew thing in a can

weighed in at 3 diff numbers today 99.00 k, 99.5 k and *100.2 / thats 220.9*!!

though the weights is obviously faulty and i might really weigh 98, 99, 100 doesnt really matter, as long as im improving.
its the first time ive stepped on a weight and seen a 3 digit number..









*DWW = 4*


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

100K FTW!!!

retards were too horrible (on my team) for me to even get any good hits.









/waits for real volleyball on Sunday...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

in gym at school, i dropped one grade just becasue i would flip out on my team players... when playing volleyball ofc.. mostly on the girls that would just stand there..

and i served a perfect serve right smack in the middle of my teachers face, the bitch dropped like a sack of old potatoes...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> in gym at school, i dropped one grade just becasue i would flip out on my team players... when playing volleyball ofc.. mostly on the girls that would just stand there..
> 
> and i served a perfect serve right smack in the middle of my teachers face, the bitch dropped like a sack of old potatoes...










that's awesome.

/intends to drop sacks of potatoes everywhere....

/will make self go to gym today

/really doesn't feel like it


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DO IT!

its alwhays sweet afterwards...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Saturday 17.03.07









-07.30 Brianshake









-12.00 2 chicken burgers


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Saturday 17.03.07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well bene busy with stuff so basically been eating sort of the same as lately the weekend, maybe not as much as i wanted to, but weekends are alwhays hard.

when for a late night run yesterday. about 30 min, havent done that in ages. felt great.

tomorrow its back to business. will be training with a bud thats going to afganistan this summer, he def needs to shape up...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hard core volleyball today.. 4 hours of it. awesome.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

just be carefull. shoulder damage is a bitch and quite common...

other than that, smash those reatrds back to the stoneage!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Monday 19.03.07









-08.00 Protein shake

-08.30 e stack c n am

-09.-10 workout shoulders

-10.00 Multipowershake

-10.50 Brianshake









-12.20 3 eggs

-14.30 Hamburger

-15.30 3 eggs

-20.30 chicken kebab

Is becoming sic


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/went all out this weekend

/ate corned beef and cabbage

/drank an assload of beers and a couple shots of absinthe

the abisinthe didnt make me drunk just made my brain slow like i was just kicked in the head and recovering from being knocked out

/plans to get back on track until my birthday in may and start hitting up the gym


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tomorrow back to ze gym.

My friends are hardcore, maybe 4-5 times a week volleyball. I agree that my shoulder isn't worth it, I'll stick to one or two times a week (and Thursdays are so lame they dont even count).


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Tuesday 20.03.07









-06.00 Brianshake

-10.00 3 eggs

-12.00 junk food









-16.00 protein shake and some pizza

-20.00 protein shake

will take today off. im sic and theres no use in working out, but prolonging the sicness.
i hate it but its the only whay. hopefully ill be better tomorrow..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Tuesday 20.03.07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jimbob seriously u f*cking retard!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Wednesday 21.03.07

-06.00 Brianshake









-09.00 3 eggs

-11.00 ?? 2 eggs and 3 slices of bread with meat etc

-13.00 3 eggs

-15.00 bread with stuff

-18.00 two cheese burgers

-19.30 protein shake

-23.00 protein shake

-still sic f*cking hating it!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Being sick while trying to get fit... really sucks.

got workout in

ready to play retard ball tomorrow (technically today)

will likely be ready to go to ze gym Friday...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah it blows. hopefully be back in business monday. the good part is that ive given my body a weeks rest.

thursday 22.03.07

-09.00 brianshake

-10.00 banana

-11.30 3 eggs

-13.10 can o tuna

-15.00 2 catfish cakes

-17.30 2 catfish cakes

-19.15 3 eggs 1 kiwi and a banana


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

My pants went from tight from before the dieting to falling off when I was dieting to nice fit after I went all out over the weekend and ate and drank like a pig.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah... get back to work then. you know you can acheave alot in a short time, but also loose it just as fast.

just need to make it a habbit and stick to it buddy...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Im also getting around to that gym membership soon especially after I saw my boy who just got out of the army who went from 175 to 230 solid. I have pictures too. Hes a monster.

Right after bootcamp









3-4 months later stationed in South Korea









look at the forearm difference from the first picture









he got me motivated


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats a hell of alot of gain in just 4 months..

if you dont mind me askin, all natural??


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

he was once 220 natural when i first met him 3-4 years back. he stopped working out and it was like that for 3 years until he joined the army where they got him real thin to about 160-170 . after he got to korea he did a cycle of roids and lifted for 3-4 months and went back to the way he was when i first met him.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah ok that explains it. he had a good base, and ofc the roids. he seemed a little blaoted in the face.

massive gain either whay!

but rockin plz stay off that crap..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He looks a little bit intense to say the least


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

like hes about to popp! lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pop or poop?

or...

both?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Friday 23.03.07

-09.00 briashake

-11.30 can 0 tuna

-12.00 Supercharge!

-12.15-13.15 chest and back

-13.30 gainer/protein shake

-14.15 3 eggs

-16.00 chicken breats with pita

-18.00 chicken breast

-21.00 protein shake

-23.00 double whopper

-01.30 protein shake

i cant take it anymore, will be heading off to the gym in 30 min... VIVA ZE GYM!!

felt so good being back. the new superchage worked exelent.. right now im dead tired..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hard to take good pics of one self. might ask gf to take some one day...

heres me


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

looking good









your arms look so big compared to your body. you have more arms then you have body..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im actually quite proportional. my chest shouldres and back are just as "big" .. youll see when i get some decent full body shots.

just feels lame to ask gf...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Saturday 24.03.07

-10.00 brianshake

-12.20-13.10 workout legs

-13.20 Gainer/protein shake

-?? chicken filet

-4 fishcakes

-19.30 taco

-23.00 brianshake


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Sunday 25.03.07

-09.30 Brianshake

-12 ish can 0 tuna

-13.30-14.30 workout stomach, and cardio, runnig and some bike riding

-14.30 gainer/proteinshake

-15.30 3 eggs

-pizza and 1 egg

-19.30 1 chciken breast

weight was 99.7 k


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Monday 26.03.07

-08.00 3 fisk cakes

-08.30 creatine and super charge

-09-10 WORKOUT SHOULDERS

-10.00 gainer/prtein shake

-11.00 3 eggs

-14.00 2 slices of bread with macrell in tomato and 1 egg

-16.00 hamburger

-18.30 3 eggs

_?? some chicken and a p shake


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

3 days with no comments...

/is getting gym membership end of this week


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah i know timbz, no-one cares









gym membership is vital, great that youre finally is getting one..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Tueasday 27.03.07

-06.00 protein shake

-08.00 3 eggs

-11.30 hamburger

-?? 13.30 two eggs

-15.00 ?? can 0 tuna

-17.00 banana

-17.15 supercharge creatine

-17.30-18 30 workout back

-18.30 gainer protein shake

-19.30 2 eggs

-21.30 dinner chicken and potatoes

-22.30- 23.15 whent for a jog!

-23.15 protein gainer shake with banana


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Wednesday 28.03.07

-06.00 Brianshake! 









- times are ??

-can of macrell n tomato

-3 burgers at mcd's salad and a milkshake

-14.30 protein shake

15.00 supercharge

1515-16.15 workout chest

-1630 gainer protein shake

-18.00 3 eggs

-20.30 small sushi meal

-00.15 protein shake

todays weight was *100.4 K / 221.3* lb's

someone give me a cookie! ( made of tuna ofc )


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/just ate bowl of popcorn........ now time for sleep

tomorrow is payday and the day i hit up the gym and setup membership


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thursday 29.03.07

-08.00 protein shake

-09.00 supercharg and creatine

-09.10-10.00 workout legs

-10.00 gainer/protein shake

-11.00 3 eggs

-14.00 pasta carbonara ( 600 g )

-16.30 can 0 tuna

-19.00 3 eggs

-21.00 nudles with chicken

-22.30 protein shake
weight today was *99.4 / 219.1* lbp ..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what do you think about peanut butter?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

without the sugar









the fat in nuts are healthy fats, but the stuff in cans are loaded with sugar.







its also high in protein.

as a post workout thing id give it a green light, but not at other times..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Friday 30.03.07

-06.00 Brianshake

-08.30 can 0 tuna

-10.00 hotdog

-11.30 supercharge / creatie

-11.45-12.45 workout arms

-12.45 gainer/protein shake

-13.30 big sushi meal

-16.00 protein shake

-18.30 tuna baguette

-21.00 oat meal / protein shake

exelent workout today. im really gonna feel it tomorrow.

overall im very pleased with how things are going. im mentally and psysically in top shape.

now if only the army would allow me to get cleared for abroad missions id be completely happy. but they wont ( 99% ) so ill just seek plan B. going to school..

todays weight was at *100.4 K / 221.3 lb*


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

too much volleyball. Not enough of ze gym.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Saturday 31.03.07

-08.00 protein shake

-09.30 2 eggs

times are unknown but 3 toasts and a chicken burger

-17.30 protein shake

well ace are you getting any good?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

yup. I love the game. Messes up your shoulder and fingers a bit but I was sweatin!

I still sneak in a workout or two. Softball will be the real killer, that starts in a few weeks.

What do you do for a goal once you reach 100 kilos?

btw, Plan B has worked out for me so far (going to school). Less bullets in Plan B..... so far









hniwgo


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/ate a slice of pizza... OH NOES!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

you died from da pizza?









is it even possible to over-use that pic?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is that the first time it was used besides "dyed from da boerings"? Its such a great picture it can be used with so many different scenarios.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Monday 02.04.07

-08.00 protein shake

-09.00 supercharge / creatine

-09.-10.00 workout shoulders

-10.00 protein / gainershake

-11.00 3 eggs

-13.30 12 sushi pieces

-15.30 12 sushi pieces

-18.00 pasta meat thing from a can









-21.00 protein shake w banana

-21.30 whent for a jog

-22.30 protein shake

i weighed in at 99.6 today


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Tuesday 03.04.07

-06.00 Proteinshake with oatmeal and banana

-09.00 3 eggs

-13.00 ALOT of pizza

-14.00 then some more

-15.00 some candy FFS! my boss gave em an easter egg

-16.00 can 0 tuna

-19.15 supercharge / creatine

-19.30-20.30 workout back

-20.30 gainer / protein shake

-22.00 beef and noodles

weighed in at *101.1 K / 223 lps * ( note time was 19.30 )


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

get to work


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok not shure what that means









Wednesday 04.03.07

-08.00 protein shake with banana and oatmeal

-11.00 supercharge / and creatine ( reason im not easting nowis that im heading to the gym, the suoercharge works better on an empty stomac.

-11.30 -12.30 workout chest

-12.30 gainershake

-13.15 3 eggs

-16.30 protein shake

-20.00 lasagna

-22.00 more lasagna

-24.00 protein shake

todays been a crappy day. had a great workout followed by a bad headace. get those 3-4 times a year..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

back to ze gym for me!

dont get fat C0Rey


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

but i cant help it..







geis says so..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

sorry Frankenberry.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

corey in a few years


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

not as strong, getting sick took some power away


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> corey in a few days


j/k


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

didnt make apost for yesterday. but worked out legs and ate quite alot

6 eggs, chiken dish from china, chicken kebab and various protein suppz..

Friday 06.04.07

-11.00 protein shake

-12.00 supercharge / creatine

-12.30-13.30 workout arms

-13.30 protein shake with 2 bananas

-14.00 3 eggs

-16.00 5 hotdogs (years 1. barbeque )

-17.00 protein shake with banana


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Monday 10.04.07

Last day of easter break.

today i started a new workout plan. 4-1-4 splitt. i will give it a few months see what it does.

-11.00 protein shake

-11.45 ester stack and creatine

-12.00 - 13.00 workout chest and biceps

-13.10 protein shake with 2 bananas

-14.00 2 crisp bread (goodstuff) with 210 g of tomato and macrell

-16.00 pea soup with meat

-18.00 loads of chickenwings and 4 crisp bread

todays workout was just awesome. did a new chest exercise, chest press machine, dont really like these but the dumbbells are just too light ofr me.105 K is maxdid 8,7,6 reps this ,machine is heavier than it sounds. very pleased. then over to incline bench with the old 40 k dumbbells. 8, 6 ,6 
then cable. 3 quick sets. 30 min total, then 30 min of regular biceps exercises.

yeah and i was afraid that the weekend drinking and not eating that much would have lost me some weight, but todays morning weigh in was 100 K / 220 clean! yeah!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Tuesday 10.04.07

-08.00 brianshake

-09.00-10.00 workout legs

-10.00 protein shake with banana

-11.00 3 eggs

?? can + tuna

?? two fishcakes

?? fishcake

?? fishcake

-16.30 3 eggs (fried)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Wednesday 11.04.07

-06.00 brianshake without the banana

-08.00 can 0 tuna

-totally forgot to write stuff, but ate alot sushi etc etc weighed in at 100 / 220 and had a good shoulder session


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Thursday 12.04.07

-08.00 brianshake --

-09.-10.00 workout back

-10.00 proteinshake with bananan

-11.00 3 eggs

-13.30 can 0 tuna and 2 toasts

-16.00 backalao


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok no more bullsh!it. no more drinking and not eating! today im done with all that.
today is the day!!! 
(in a very dramatic voice)

-06.00 protein shake in water

-09.00 can o tuna and 2 pieces of bread

-12.00 ham and cheese omelette

-14.00 cheese burger

-16.15 supercharge

-16.30-17.30 workout chest and biceps

-17.30 protein shake with 2 bananas

-18.30 3 eggs

-21.00 fish meal (500 g )

-23.45 protein shake

Great workout, wasnt expecting that so yeeyh..
weighed in at *100.5 K / 221.6 LB* .. sweet


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/havent been here in a while

glad to see youre keeping it going


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Thursday 19.04.07

-08.45 supercharge

-09.-10.00 workout legs

-10.00 protein shake with 2 bananas

-11.00 3 eggs

-14.00 2 cans 0 tuna with come corn and bread

-between 14.00 and 19.00 i ate 3 eggs and 4 fish burgers ..

-21.30 can 0 tuna

good workout today, but there was something wrong with the water at my gym. meaning i only got to consuge 1/4of a gollon of water, usually i drink 3 or 4 times that. this made me feel kinda sic afterwards, im a real H2o junkie!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i drink like 8 bottles of water a day


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> i drink like 8 bottles of water a day


thats cause youre alwhays hung over u biatch!

but seriously water is da key man! ( ps it dont count if the water has beer in it )


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

here what 221 lbp's of C0Rey looks like:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

I made timbz even gheyer.. poor joeyd


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

softball started yesterday...

volleyball 2-3 times a week...

ze gym fades away in tha distance....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/uppercuts softball and volleyball!!

/hugs gym


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

bulk up that chest boy!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

my chest is fine,believe me, just hard to good pics of it when holding the cam. im to ashamed to ask GF to do it.
but ive just started using a new machine at the gym, thats a bit heavier than the dumbbells, so i might be able to get some gain over the next month, hate using machins though.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Ill start posting up my diet if you don't mind tomoro coreyzilla?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wow this thread is here now. guess no more rip lounge.

shure thing stew! maybe ill get back to posting myself.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

maybe jewelz can merge it with the other body building thread?


----------

